# Which engine oil?



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I normally use mobil 1 but can't remember the grade, can someone refresh my mind please?


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2008)

0-30w or 0-40w, I use the 0-30w longlife


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I run 0w-40


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

0w-40


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

<< 5w-30 or have used 0w-30.

Usually the first one though.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The correct spec Mobil oil for TT 225 is Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30. Fixed or AVS service
H.  
http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-6362-mobil- ... r-oil.aspx


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Halfords are pretty close to me but what's the cheapest supplier of Mobil one?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I got mine from these guys (Opie Oils) they are sponsors on here i think i paid £35 for 4 liters of Casterol 0/40 inc p+p


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Naresh said:


> Halfords are pretty close to me but what's the cheapest supplier of Mobil one?


I bought 4L of castrol 5w-30 a few months ago for about £40. Need some more now as used last litre yesterday, bloody car drinks the stuff.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Matt, doesn't a high consumption of oil indicate to a problem? :?

Just bought 4 litres of 5W/30 for £46.99 from Halfords but got a free Golf umbrella free which I needed anyway.  I had my car serviced 5 months ago so it was a bit unexpected that my oil light came on!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Naresh said:


> Matt, doesn't a high consumption of oil indicate to a problem? :?
> 
> Just bought 4 litres of 5W/30 for £46.99 from Halfords but got a free Golf umbrella free which I needed anyway.  I had my car serviced 5 months ago so it was a bit unexpected that my oil light came on!


Anything up to 1L every 2000 miles is normal.

Top of dipstick to bottom is one litre.

My service was not that long ago but done 2000miles sonce then so it's right on the service book number. I know others that use alot less, just luck of the draw. If it got any worse I'd get a compression chec but it's been like this for as long as I remember.

With the mileage you were doing I would have thought 1L in 5 months isn't bad?


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonder what the BT guys use and how often you make an oil change :?:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah true may well be down to the excessive mileage I was doing recently so it "should" be ok from now on.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Castrol Magnatec 5W-30 4l only 23.99 in halfords the now...tht stuff any good?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi dzTT, Magnatec does not meet the Audi spec for the TT.
H.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

thnks for tht Harold. lucky i didnt buy it :lol:


----------



## tonyabacus (May 14, 2009)

Talk to Guy at Opie Oils, realy good honest advice and they have always got a deal going of some sort


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Euro Car Parts sell Car Lube triple R 5W40 synthetic oil which is the correct vw503.01 spec and is only £19.79 for 5 litres!

See http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/Audi_ ... Engine-Oil


----------



## Exuptoy (Sep 12, 2017)

Back up to £21 but with the code Weekend35 it's less than £15!!!


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

I use Mannol 7715; about £22 delivered off eBay. 5 Litres.. can't fault it; it is full Audi spec.

8)


----------



## ZIPO (Jul 14, 2017)

For all oil related questions I highly recommend this forum.

https://bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbth ... ost4436278


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Whatever brand/make you use, 5w-30 & 504/507 spec is recommended by Audi. 
Hoggy.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Whatever brand/make you use, 5w-30 & 504/507 spec is recommended by Audi.
> Hoggy.


Yep
And there is a difference between 
"Meets the requirements of VW504.00"
and
"VW504.00 approval"


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ZIPO said:


> For all oil related questions I highly recommend this forum.
> 
> https://bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbth ... ost4436278


Hi, If you are in the UK you will get more accurate info from the TTF.
Common UK oils of correct spec are Castrol Edge Titanium 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30..504/507 spec.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gtturbo (Jan 7, 2017)

Better off using something with VW 504 rating  as it is 2017 after all


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Not wanting to tempt fate or anything, but I'm running on 10w40 semi-synthetic, because the last time it went to a main agent, that's what they put in it. It's come up with a 400-mile warning for a service, am I asking for trouble if I now switch to 5-30, should I stick with what I have? I am concerned that moving to something thinner might free stuff up around the engine and cause as many issues as it solves. (ETA - not that there are any issues other than a rocker cover gasket leak).

Engine is APX, by the way, last main agent service at 80k and currently on 162k.

I am swayed by the "if it ain't broke" theory.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

droopsnoot said:


> Not wanting to tempt fate or anything, but I'm running on 10w40 semi-synthetic, because the last time it went to a main agent, that's what they put in it. It's come up with a 400-mile warning for a service, am I asking for trouble if I now switch to 5-30, should I stick with what I have? I am concerned that moving to something thinner might free stuff up around the engine and cause as many issues as it solves. (ETA - not that there are any issues other than a rocker cover gasket leak).
> 
> Engine is APX, by the way, last main agent service at 80k and currently on 162k.
> 
> I am swayed by the "if it ain't broke" theory.


I wouldn't follow your "keep using the wrong oil until it fails" plan.
That is just asking for very expensive trouble...!!

People need to remember that oil viscosity grades are bands.
There are 5W30 that are so thin they are almost a 5W20, however other 5W30 (like the correct VW504.00 spec) are at the thicker end of the band and are almost a 5W40 anyway.

So if you use the correct VW504.00 spec, you are unlikely to have any issues caused by the oil.
Use the wrong oil and that changes a bit!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

droopsnoot said:


> Not wanting to tempt fate or anything, but I'm running on 10w40 semi-synthetic, because the last time it went to a main agent, that's what they put in it. It's come up with a 400-mile warning for a service, am I asking for trouble if I now switch to 5-30, should I stick with what I have? I am concerned that moving to something thinner might free stuff up around the engine and cause as many issues as it solves. (ETA - not that there are any issues other than a rocker cover gasket leak).
> 
> Engine is APX, by the way, last main agent service at 80k and currently on 162k.
> 
> I am swayed by the "if it ain't broke" theory.


Hi, Should be using fully synthetic anyway. Replacing with correct spec will not cause any probs.
Common oils of correct 504/507 spec are Castrol Edge Titanium 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30.
Hoggy.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

As I recall, I did check the spec number at one point, which seemed to be correct, though even in this thread there are several spec numbers quoted - 503, 504, 507 just on this page - and the manual supplement that came with it talks about 500 00, 502 00, 503 00, 501 01 or API-SF or API-SG.

So, no-one thinks that by going from what I'm using now to the thinner 5w-30, it's going to result in loads of gunge being released into the oilways?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

droopsnoot said:


> As I recall, I did check the spec number at one point, which seemed to be correct, though even in this thread there are several spec numbers quoted - 503, 504, 507 just on this page - and the manual supplement that came with it talks about 500 00, 502 00, 503 00, 501 01 or API-SF or API-SG.
> 
> So, no-one thinks that by going from what I'm using now to the thinner 5w-30, it's going to result in loads of gunge being released into the oilways?


Hi, 503.01 0w-30 fully synthetic was the original spec in early 2000. for the 225.
504/507 5w-30 fully synthetic is the correct Audi spec now & replacing your oil with this will cause no probs.
The oil you are using is more likely to cause sludge probs if you use it long term.
If you wish to use 10w-40 then use fully synthetic.
Hoggy.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

OK, thanks. I will think about it in the next 400-odd miles as I *think* that's what the service indicator is saying.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

droopsnoot said:


> OK, thanks. I will think about it in the next 400-odd miles as I *think* that's what the service indicator is saying.


Remember that the service indicator is assuming you have used the correct spec oil...


----------

